# dado querie



## woodfordktm (Dec 22, 2007)

My first of many questions is. Can a 17mm wide dado be cut on veneered chipboard without the veneer chipping?. The boards are 600mm wide and the dado is to support the shelfs of a builtin cabinet. Any suggestions on technique would be appreciated. Cheers, Terry.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Terry. One method I've used with success is to score the limits of the cut with a sharp craft knife before routing to prevent splintering of the surface. This is a newbie's solution and our more experienced members might have better ideas.


----------



## woodfordktm (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks nzgeordie, I will try ur tip. Once I cut the boards to required size I will experiment with some offcutts and see what happens.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

Geordie way works well but if you don't trust the cut you can do, you can do it one more way,with a veneer clamp boards(s)

PLUS
Great bit to use on veneered plywood, also the Down Spiral bit works well
It puts presser down on the veneerer or the top part of the plywood ,holding it down so to speak.

Compression Up/Down Spiral Router Bit

This 2 flute solid carbide bit is needed to get clean, chip-free and splinter-free cuts in composite sheet goods such as Melamine or 2-sided Formica/Laminates and veneered plywood. 
The Up-shear/Down-shear design of the bit cuts toward the center of the sheet from both sides at once, saving time and eliminating waste.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html


==========



woodfordktm said:


> My first of many questions is. Can a 17mm wide dado be cut on veneered chipboard without the veneer chipping?. The boards are 600mm wide and the dado is to support the shelfs of a builtin cabinet. Any suggestions on technique would be appreciated. Cheers, Terry.


----------

